# Causeway



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone fishing up north?(Skeeter) Whats the ice like off Linda's? Water clarity? Sure the cracks still there but should be froze by now. Dont want to walk a mi. on the southend again If I can help it. Any reports helpful! Thanks guys!


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry JIG have'nt been up on the north end.been walking a mile on the south end


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

JIG, I would have put my pics here if i had seen your post. check the "skeeter??????" thread. i walked right out of Linda's yesterday. water clarity is not good. it seems ok at first glance but i could hardly see my jig as it dropped down, maybe 1' visibility. the ice is about 6.5 to 7.5 inches. cracks are hardly visible due to snow. i was the only one there yesterday afternoon. 3 gills and 4 crappie. tried two different spots, to the WNW from Linda's. 10' and 11'. couldnt bear to move around much, the NW wind was relentless and harsh. probably the coldest ive felt out on the ice this year.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fished south today with not much to show. Lost a couple fish early then nada. Tomb lost a nice one in open water but that was it! Dont know what to do for tommorrow.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Good luck wherever you head.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya its been really slow for me out their this year so far! Good luck to all who venture out on the ice and be safe.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fished the north end today. Started in 10fow and worked to 8fow. Had a couple nice hits early and managed a doz crapps. Some nice sized. Fish/bait deff off the bouys. Had alot of marks high to start and the water is a bit stained up. Now if I can get the weather right Itll be fish on! We need some sun to fish north. With whats comin for snow the bite will go south for awhile.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone ever fish the Christmas trees that are all over the north end? We kill the crappie and get an occasional walleye on them in the summer and early spring.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A dozen is pretty good on quantity Bob, considering how it's been. Not bad even with no 'eyes.



I've tried to find those trees in years past, never could. Even using a camera when the water was clear. Figured we'd pound on fish if we ever found them.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats why I use my boat graph/gps. The dnr gives the #ers for them plus I have stumps and breaks loaded up. Makes it easy to find stuff just gettin there.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Where do you get those numbers


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I can pass them along to you bttmline since I don't fish tournies. Hell, I can send you probabaly close to 300 waypoints for Mosquito on an excel spreadsheet. Send me your email.

Hardwater was close to some of them from the looks of his pics he posted yesterday.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

where does the DNR posts them cordinance?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you stop in at Linda's, the maps the ODNR puts out has the coordinates on the back of the map. At least the last time I was in there and picked up a map, it had them. That was last Jan-Feb.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> where does the DNR posts them cordinance?


On the ODNR DOW website.
Keep in mind that the DOW coordinates are approximate. I found I need to move around the general area with the depth finder and mark the waypoints on my gps when I find them and sitting on top of them to be accurate.

Sorry Tim. My inbox just filled up after I offered that to you. I'll delete a bunch again or catch you on crappie.com.
To all that sent me PM's if you want to share with me your spots and gps waypoints, I could be convinced to share.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

The only gps points I could find on there website is to all the state park offices nothing for lakes


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be damned. Looks as though the DOW removed the fish attractors information.
They used to be on the yearly fishing forcast sheets like this for Mosquito. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...hing prospects/d3 prospects/MOSQUITO LAKE.pdf

Call Matt at Division 3 headquarters in the Portage Lakes.
I used to stop there every year for this information before they started publishing the info on the internet.
I have no idea why they would remove it. Saved Matt a lot of time from people like me bugging him.​​


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Well sent them a email now I will sit to see if they give me the info


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Hey was out off the cemetary last night and had a great evening out.Caught 5 eyes all around 19inches in 15ft of water ,jus south of the road bed.....1 was caught on swedish pimple/tipped the others on cicadias and vibes...Copper and orange was the ticket...........And a little snow never hurt anyone


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

hey ramfan were you the one I talked to on my off the ice? Two guys in a hut on the roadbed at that time. around 4:30pm


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

ramfan said:


> Hey was out off the cemetary last night and had a great evening out.Caught 5 eyes all around 19inches in 15ft of water ,jus south of the road bed.....1 was caught on swedish pimple/tipped the others on cicadias and vibes...Copper and orange was the ticket...........And a little snow never hurt anyone


How many FOW where you in? glad to here some guys reporting something other than negativity. I'll be out sunday mid-day in my black and yellow comfort zone probably with my dad next to me in his turkey tent.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I spent the day on the roadbed from 15' to 23', mixed bag of decent perch and 10 crappie 9" to11". sounds like I should have stayed a little longer


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

What's the roadbed? Never fished mosquito before but heard guys talk of the roadbed there. I didn't see it on the map, I'm guessing it is out from the cemetery running east to west?


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I was in about 15ft of water,southside of the road or about 25yds south. Just was out with my buddy and we didnt take shanty's..I still say it's hit-n-miss but gotta keep trying different apraoches.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I got about 75 new jigs for my birthday and christmas so hopefully one of them will be what they want. I'll be happy with dinks but :B would be nice.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> What's the roadbed? Never fished mosquito before but heard guys talk of the roadbed there. I didn't see it on the map, I'm guessing it is out from the cemetery running east to west?


That's correct. Just line up the road coming down the hill from Cortland pass the cemetary straight across the lake.
There's another one just north of Jewel Bay running east/west (look for Jewel Rd on the west end and you'll find Jewel Bay) and a couple more roads that used to cross the lake further north.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for the info guys, came home from work sick today so hope I get better by Sunday, trying to get my girlfriend to drive me to gander to pick me up a couple new tip-ups but she's not going for it so I'm stuck watching the forums for new reports haha


----------

